

Ask HN: Any startups looking to hire a contract engineer? - paradox95

I live in Silicon Valley. I am trying to start my own company but need some work to pay the bills. Any startup looking to hire an engineer on a contract?<p>My primary languages are Python and PHP. Can do MySQL or NoSQL databases. Good experience in scaling. I'd be great at a startup having some scaling issues or just starting out and need to build core features. I can do front-end work but only bug fixes and things like that. I wouldn't trust myself to be a full-time front-end dev. I've worked at 2 startups that have been acquired in the last year and another startup that is really hot right now.<p>If you are interested or want more information on me email me at hncontractacct@gmail.com (it forwards to my real email) and I'll be happy to send you my resume/LinkedIn.
======
factorialboy
HN has got dedicated hiring threads each month. You can also use this handy
tool: <http://hnhiring.me/>

^^ Credit to whoever built this!

